# Baggies vs. Tights...from a practical standpoint???



## bowler1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Quick question on this...not at all from a style perspective....I find that when I ride I often get my spanex shorts "hung up" on my seat when I am sliding back behind my seat on a descent and then going to slide back on my seat. I often like to get way back behind my seat in such situations.

Would a baggy set of shorts help with this, or would it make it worse? 

I am not not unhappy with my my spandex shorts, but would love it if I could prevent this from happening in the future.

thanks
Matt


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I rode in spandex shorts from the late 80s until 2006 or so. I ride in baggies now.

Spandex is superior in every aspect...except looks. At age 47, I'm not going to subject myself or anyone else to seeing me in Spandex.

Baggy shorts tend to ride up. It's not uncommon for the baggy hem to be higher on my leg than the spandex hem underneath. And I'm a short rider so shorts tend to run long on me.

Baggies will sometimes snag on the nose of the saddle when quickly transitioning from weight forward to weight back. It's never been catastrophic for me, just noticeable. That never happened to me in Spandex.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Spandex. So I ride with Cargo shorts and Padded underwear and don't have any issues. I have some padded baggy shorts but they get cought on the seat or slowly get pulled down.


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

Baggy shorts are much nicer in a crash too. Having a layer of loose fabric on top of lycra shorts helps prevent trail rash.

Well designed (and fitted) baggy bike shorts shouldn't hang too loose in the crotch. I don't have any saddle snagging issues with any of the shorts I currently own.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

splatworldwide said:


> Baggy shorts are much nicer in a crash too. Having a layer of loose fabric on top of lycra shorts helps prevent trail rash.


Baggies are more resistant to damage as well.

Something I will never forget is the sight of a gentleman standing up after a crash and his bib shorts falling apart, leaving his gonads flapping in the breeze.

Laughed so hard I nearly passed out.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

well made and fitting baggies won't get hung up. But tights that fit won't either; it sounds like your spandex is baggy...


I agree, the only real advantage with baggies is looks (and pockets), but that's enough for me these days.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

@bowler - maybe your seat is to high when you drop in? Dropper post maybe? my reasoning is that you say it happens often. have you played with position/technique on these steeps? doesn't sound like its neccessarily a clothing issue since most tech riding have riders in baggies..dh, fr, am, trials.. check out some royalracing baggies. they tend to be cut closer to the legs.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you wearing spandex shorts or proper MTB spandex with a chamois? I wear Canari Evolution bibs to keep the crotch and waist line where it belongs. I'll wear a pair of Prana Mojo shorts over them if I feel like doing extra laundry.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Aim the saddle nose down a few degrees, no snagging. And less shots to the boys!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

KevinGT said:


> I rode in spandex shorts from the late 80s until 2006 or so. I ride in baggies now.
> 
> Spandex is superior in every aspect...except looks. At age 47, I'm not going to subject myself or anyone else to seeing me in Spandex.
> 
> ...


I have ridden in both, but prefer the spandex due to function. They work. They light and breathable, non restricting, and good ones never snag on anything. I have baggies that would strict my legs at least a little and get caught on my seat.

The only thing baggies are good for is that in crash they are and extra layer to prevent scraping. Oh and they do look alot better.


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

I used to only wear spandex when I only rode with other racer types, and I still think it's the better choice for riding. Now that I ride with trail riders in baggies, I got myself a pair of baggies. I'm not ashamed to admit it's 100% for appearance with 0 practical application.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Im a big dude and i always had a problem with baggies snagging my saddle also... sticking with Lycra. 

Only time it gets awkward is standing in line at Starbucks. OH well hehehehe


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

I have used baggie and tight shorts; prefer baggies. If you can find a baggie that is not too loose, your hang-ups may be minimized. Bellwether Ultralights fit me better than several others I have tried. 

urmb


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

I don;t care how practical spandex is, I'll never be caught dead in the damn things.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

bowler1 said:


> Quick question on this...not at all from a style perspective....I find that when I ride I often get my spanex shorts "hung up" on my seat when I am sliding back behind my seat on a descent and then going to slide back on my seat. I often like to get way back behind my seat in such situations.
> 
> Would a baggy set of shorts help with this, or would it make it worse?
> 
> ...


From a purely practical standpoint, lycra wins, IME. Works well on mtb and road. Also, I find them a lot more useful in the cold weather, as you can just put leggings/tights over them.

That said, it's not always strictly about practicality I have baggies as well as lycra and wear baggies for most mtb rides when it's not cold out.

Another point is that bad baggies _really _suck. The cheap pair I got from Nashbar and the Hoss Ponderossa pair were much worse than even the cheapest lycra.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I've had good luck with PI baggies. They fit more snugly (w/o clinging) than other baggies I have tried.


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds like your spandex is worn out, never had a problem with them catching on the saddle before. If you try a pair of baggies, make sure they have adjustable waist. I have some that stay in place with the original liners, but if wear them with bibs they slide down and bind a bit while riding. No belt loops and no adjustable waist on those. Baggies are much warmer especially in the summer or during hard efforts so keep that in mind. It's good for winter day descents though as it provides a modicum of wind protection.


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

Buys some decent Pearl Izumi baggies in the right size for waist. They are perfect. Don't catch up, nice padding, good styling, well designed. 

Spandex if you are racing only, otherwise baggies for the win.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

Nail Every Trail said:


> Buys some decent Pearl Izumi baggies in the right size for waist. They are perfect. Don't catch up, nice padding, good styling, well designed.
> 
> Spandex if you are racing only, otherwise baggies for the win.


Bwhahahahahah.

At first glance I thought you were "Nail Every Tail".

Oh yeah, Lycra for the win. Baggies get hung up when I get off the rear of the saddle. I don't give a damn what people think they look like. When did MTB'ers get so hung up on 
what others think? <--- especially about function over form.


----------



## smellurfingers (Aug 18, 2012)

I wear boxers, so the natural short selection for me was baggy. I started out wearing the padded spandex underneath, but that was just because my ass got sore from long rides. Now it's just free balling under a pair of baggies. If I'm riding a trail that's going to bite I'll wear a padded armor under the shorts.

I know the debate is as old as this website, but unless you are racing or training, riding around in spandex is not a good look.


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Baggies for me. I NEVER had my baggies get stuck on the seat but i always make sure i get proper/quality baggies with a proper fit. They offer more protection in a crash, i get useful pockets and wearing knee-pads is really uncomfortable to me.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

splatworldwide said:


> Baggy shorts are much nicer in a crash too. Having a layer of loose fabric on top of lycra shorts helps prevent trail rash.
> 
> Well designed (and fitted) baggy bike shorts shouldn't hang too loose in the crotch. I don't have any saddle snagging issues with any of the shorts I currently own.


This^^^

2 layers is better than one thin one.

As for your problem, you might try a bib vs shorts. The bibs tend to hold the chamois in place better so it won't hook on your saddle.

As for baggies, I ride them with a good spandex under it. You get the good chamois for climbs, and baggies for protection and storage. Look at getting baggies that fit a little snug. It will help them from catching on the saddle.

If all else fails, get a dropper post and not worry about it. Oh and you'll need more toothpicks too because of the bugs in your teeth from smiling as you go that much faster DH


----------



## eurotrash666 (Jan 19, 2012)

Some saddles are more grabby than others! The textures, angles, and shapes vary wildly. Consider testing a different saddle.


----------



## Edcft (Nov 26, 2011)

Fix the Spade said:


> Baggies are more resistant to damage as well.
> 
> Something I will never forget is the sight of a gentleman standing up after a crash and his bib shorts falling apart, leaving his gonads flapping in the breeze.
> 
> Laughed so hard I nearly passed out.


That is hysterical!


----------



## SM Rambler85 (Dec 27, 2012)

Baggies cost too much.

I lay on the bed with my legs pulled back by my head and get my wife to beat my taint with a stick. Mui Thai fighters use the same concept by beating trees with their arms to build up scar tissue. Rock hard taint= no need for pads.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Remember... Spandex: a privilege, not a right.


----------

